# Passé composé: Avoir/être ?



## jmgro

HOla en el passe compose: cuando se si hay q poner avoir o Être?
Lios


----------



## Pabloski

Hola. Verás, no hay una regla escrita sobre el uso del auxiliar avoir o être; eso se aprende con la práctica. Sin embargo, en la definición del Larousse viene:
Avoir: Se usa para formar los tiempos compuestos de los verbos transitivos (j'ai écrit), de los impersonales (il a plu), y de algunos intransitivos.
Être: se usa en los tiempos compuestos de los verbos pasivos, pronominales (je me suis promené), y de algunos neutros.
Siento no poder ser de más ayuda.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola.
Aquí se aprende esta lista de verbos que se conjugan con "*être*". 


_monter_ - subir
_rester_ - quedarse
_sortir_ - salir
_venir_ - venir
(_devenir_)
(_revenir_)

_aller_ - ir
_naître_ - nacer
_descendre_ - bajar
_entrer_ - entrar
_retourner_ - volver
_tomber_ - caer
_rentrer _- volver a entrar
_arriver_ - llegar
_mourir_ - morir
_partir_ - partir
source: wikipedia

Y en esta lista hay muchos verbos que andan juntos:
monter/descendre
naître/mourir ...

Y si tomas la primera letra de cada verbo (no incluyas los verbos como "devenir", etc), esto es: 
*Mrs Van Der Tramp*

Además todos *los verbos pronominales* se conjugan con "être"

*J'ai lavé la voiture*
*but*
*Je me suis lavé*

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Ejdec_J

Bonjour,  comment les compléments peuvent-ils se distinguer pour choisir "être" ou entre "avoir"?, merci .


----------



## josepbadalona

avoir admite un complemento de objeto directo o indirecto
j'ai vu un chien
je t'ai parlé de mon chien (aquí hay dos indirectos)

etre no lo admite
il est venu (de Paris, complemento de lugar) (hier = de tiempo) etc

être se usa para verbos pronominales
la niña ha sentado a su muñeca en el sillón = elle a assis sa poupée
la niña se ha sentado = elle s'est assise

y luego tienes que acordar (femenino, plural) con être "normal"
y acordar con el cod si está situado antes de avoir o de être acompañando un verbo pronominal ...
ánimo...


----------



## Ejdec_J

Muchas gracias, con la composición en femenino no hay problema, el problema es al elegir "etre" o "avoir" .


----------



## Ejdec_J

josepbadalona said:


> être se usa para verbos pronominales
> la niña ha sentado a su muñeca en el sillón = elle a assis sa poupée
> la niña se ha sentado = elle s'est assise


Perdona, la frase: elle s´est assisée, es con tilde?


----------



## Alelo

Para casi todos los verbos en el passé composé se utiliza el verbo "Avoir" conjugado en el presente con el participe passé del verbo que fue hecho.

El verbo "être" se utiliza en el passé composé para los verbos que tiene que ver con movimiento (también con los verbos naître = nacer, y mourir = morir). Hay una lista que tiene que ver con Mrs. Vandertramp (cada letra es la primera letra de un verbo con cual se utiliza el verbo être, pedo ya no me acuerdo). También se utiliza con los verbos reflexivos. Ejemplos:

Yo tuve un gato. "J'ai eu un chat."

Yo nací en México. "Je suis né au Mexique."

Él hizo su tarea. "Il a fait son devoir."

Tú te levantaste en la mañana. "Tu t'es levé le matin."

Como José dijo, también tienes que ver los objetos que pueden cambiar los verbos que utilizan "avoir" a que utilicen "être".


----------



## josepbadalona

Ejdec_J said:


> Perdona, la frase: elle s´est assisée, es con tilde?


 
participio pasado = assis femenino assise

igual que pris=> prise (prendre)

asseoir es verbo tontorrón... con dos presentes y dos radicales

¿sabes que existe un diccionario sensacional que se llama ....wordreference ...?

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/FRverbs.asp?v=s'asseoir


----------



## dredi

Ejdec_J said:


> Perdona, la frase: elle s´est assisée, es con tilde?


bonjour Ejdec,
on dit: "elle s'est assise" (sin tilde)
participe passé au masculin = assis; féminin= assise


----------



## aprenent

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días,
alguien podría explicarme cuándo se utiliza el auxiliar "avoir" o "être" para construir los tiempos compuestos del verbo "passer".

Gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

hola :
Es el mismo caso que con cualquier verbo 

avoir passé + complemento
j'ai passé le baccalauréat l'an dernier
j'ai passé l'âge de jouer à saute-mouton

être passé sin complemento directo
je suis passé par Paris


----------



## stupidshorty

Hola! Tengo una pregunta, cuando se usan les verbes pronominaux et passe composse avec etre, cuando es que estoy supuesta a conjurar los pronombres con los verbos en passe compose y cuando no? Gracias de ante mano!


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
He leído tu pregunta y no te contesto porque no la entiendo: mezclas dos nociones distintas, la de pronombres y la de conjugación ...
¿Puedes precisar lo que necesitas exactamente ?


----------



## pacobabel

yo tampoco entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, pero si no interpreto mal, tienes que hacer un uso similar al del francés:

il s'est peigné: el se peinó / se ha peinado
ils se sont lavés les mains: se lavaron las manos
on s'est beaucoup ennuyé: nos aburrimos mucho / nos hemos aburrido mucho

c'est ça ce que tu voulais savoir?
p.


----------



## mariange

[
il s'est peigné: el se peinó / se ha peinado
ils se sont lavéles mains: se lavaron las manos
on s'est beaucoup ennuyé(s): nos aburrimos mucho / nos hemos aburrido mucho

En los casos en que el auxiliar es el verbo être, el participio del verbo concuerda en género y número con el sujeto. ( regla general)
Los dos casos que me permito corregir a Paco se deben:
a) lavé les mains.. No hay concordancia en este caso, ya que hay un complemento directo detrás, sobre el que recae la acción del verbo.
b) on s'est ennuyé(s), depenciendo del contexto. Si es claro que ON se refiere a NOUS, habría que hacer la concordancia. 
Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

mariange said:


> [
> b) on s'est ennuyé(s), dependiendo del contexto. Si es claro que ON se refiere a NOUS, habría que hacer la concordancia.
> Saludos


 
un magnífico ejemplar de la famosa "lógica francesa" 
- el verbo tiene que estar en singular puesto que "on" es singular aunque designe a varias personas
- el participio tiene que concordar con el sentido de "on" y ponerse en plural si se refiere a varias personas ...


----------



## Escilarnik

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour

Tengo una duda con la conjugación de aller. Para escribir en pasado compuesto cualquier frase con este verbo, tengo que utilizar el verbo être, por ejemplo, _yo he ido_ es _je suis allé. _Pero si quiero escribir _yo había ido_ en francés ¿cómo sería?
Muchas gracias


----------



## swift

**** Respuesta a mensaje borrado

Pour répondre à ta question, Escilarnik, *yo había ido* n'est pas au passé composé, mais au _plus-que-parfait_. Donc, en français il faut dire "j'étais allé". Or il faut accorder le participe passé selon le genre et le nombre.

Bien à toi,


Swift


----------



## Paquita

Hola Escilarnik:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Para tus dudas de conjugación, te recomiendo esto :

aller - Conjugaison du verbe aller

Puedes a partir de allí, pedir la de cualquier verbo...


----------



## STAREI

para saber  q auxiliar utilizar sólo tienes q memorizar los q utilizaras con être que son poquitos, todos los demas utilizaran avoir!!!!!

être:
venir, aller, arriver, passer, monter,entrer, rester,sortir , descendre,tomber,partir, naître, mourir,retourner,revenir,et verbs pronominaux (se laver, se baigner...)

avoir: todos los demas!!!!!


----------



## Paquita

> Para saber qué auxiliar utilizar sólo tienes que memorizar los que utilizarás con être que son poquitos, todos los demás utilizarán avoir!!!!!
> 
> être:
> venir, aller, arriver, passer, monter,entrer, rester,sortir , descendre,tomber,partir, naître, mourir,retourner,revenir,et verbs pronominaux (se laver, se baigner...)
> 
> avoir: todos los demás!!!!!


 
No es tan sencillo como lo dices...

He aquí otra lista que incluye algunos de los que, según afirmas, forman parte de "los demás"... y tampoco me parece ser completa .. Así que ¡ojo con soluciones hechas!

Liste des *verbes avec auxiliaire être* : *accourir, advenir*, aller, arriver, *décéder, demeurer*, descendre, *devenir, échoir, éclore*, entrer, *intervenir*, monter, mourir, naître, partir, *parvenir*, rentrer, *repartir,* *ressortir, rester*, retomber, retourner, revenir, sortir, *survenir,* tomber, venir.


----------



## Aprendiz2007

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola Amigos:

El diccionario Wordreference conjuga el verbo francés "passer" en el passé composé con el verbo AVOIR. Pero he encontrado en los enlaces de abajo, que debe ser con ÊTRE.

http://french.about.com/od/grammar/a/etreverbs_3.htm

http://french.about.com/od/verb_conjugations/a/passer.htm

Por favor, si alguien me puede dar una mano aclarándome cual es lo correcto, le agradecería inmensamente.

Merci!


----------



## NicaJack

Hola Aprendiz,
Todo depende de lo que quieres decir.
Se puede utilizar "avoir" cuando te refieres a un momento pasado, tal como:
- "J'ai passé une bonne journée"
- "Tu as passé une partie de ta vie ici"
...
En cambio, si menciones algo que describe un movimiento, se utiliza être:
- "Je suis passé voir tes parents"
- "Ils sont passé par Orléan avant de continuer leur route"
...
Te ayuda esta explicación ?
Quizás espera otra opinión.
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola Aprendiz:

Ambas formas son correctas, pero se usará el auxiliar "avoir" sólo cuando el verbo "passer" va seguido de un complemento directo.

- Je *suis passée* chez toi il y a une heure mais tu n'étais pas là. - J'*ai passé un examen* ce matin.

Todos los verbos que tienen CD se conjugan con avoir. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aprendiz2007

Cher touts:

Exactement!

C'est le que j'étais cherche.

Merci beaucoup á touts par votre précieuse aide!

Au revoir!


----------



## albertvp

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Podria alguien explicarme L'alternance entre les auxiliaires avoir et être, gracias


----------



## Paquita

Hola albertvp:
Bienvenido entre nosotros. 

Una parte de la respuesta está en los hilos anteriores, la otra en el diccionario.
Para el verbo escribir por ejemplo (dado en el post #3) puedes consultar:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/%C3%A9crire y leerás:



ÉCRIRE, verbe trans.
Otra herramienta útil: http://www.leconjugueur.com/frconjonline.php
y te dan: http://www.leconjugueur.com/php5/index.php?v=%E9crire


----------



## Tiago-

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Hola, estoy aprendiendo passé composé. Tengo una duda con esta frase "Elles m'ont passé un disque super". 
 Sé que con el verbo passer es posible usar los dos verbos auxiliares êtrer y avoir, pero cómo sé cual usar? Y se el verbo es prenominal uso être?
Me olvidé de una "s" en elles.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Tiago:
Bienvenido entre nosotros

Si lees el hilo desde el principio deberías entender que tu frase es ... perfecta 

He unido tu mensaje con otros que deberían resolver tu problema de elección.


----------



## amaul

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Combien de mois il y a que nous ne nous ont pas vus?

Combien de mois il y a que nous ne nous sont pas vus?

Est-ce que je dois utiliser le verbe être ou avoir? Ici c'est reciproque, pas reflexive. Si on peut utiliser les deux, quel est la différence? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
Que ce soit réciproque ou *réfléchi*, il faut utiliser l'auxiliaire *être*: "...que nous ne nous *sommes* pas vu(e)s".


----------



## amaul

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## montañarusa

Hola a todos! a ver si me podeis echar una mano, es una frase muy sencilla pero no entiendo por qué está construida de esta manera:
"*je me suis* *dis* parfois que jamais je ne pourrais les dépasser et continuer à vivre normalement"
No entiendo por qué conjugan el verbo "dire" con "être", ¿no sería " je m'ai dis"??


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola montañarusa y bienvenida a los foros 

"dire" se conjuga con "avoir" :
_"J'*ai* dit à Hélène que je viendrais."
_
Pero aquí, es el verbo pronominal "se dire". Por eso se conjuga con "être", como todos los verbos pronominales:
→ _"Je me *suis* dit"
→ "Tu t'*es* dit"
...

_


----------



## Escilarnik

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

